# Live Terrarium Plants



## kadupul (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi!

I love my bio-active terrariums and I'm always looking for new plants to try. It would also be nice to know what to avoid. I'd like to hear about the following: 
Less mainstream yet successful plants? Underrated classics? Plants that you wouldn't even wish on you worst enemies? Please share all! 

I'm currently growing these guys:
Fittonia
Episcia
Drynaria
Selaginella
Davallia
Cryptanthus
Platycerium
Asplenium
Tillandsia
Saxifraga


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 30, 2022)

@Smotzer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Aug 30, 2022)

Get some bromeliads and some jewel orchids, both very pretty and fairly easy to grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf135 (Aug 30, 2022)

Pothos is good, I've grown it in betta bowls and pacman frog terrariums, they can adapt to almost every environment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kadupul (Aug 30, 2022)

Cryptanthus and tillandsia are both in the family bromeliaceae. Do you have any brom species in mind? I really like the way the jewel orchids look, do you have any insight on their care or have you had any personal experience with them?


----------



## kadupul (Aug 30, 2022)

Here's some shots of one of my terrariums.


----------



## me and my Ts (Aug 30, 2022)

kadupul said:


> Here's some shots of one of my terrariums.
> 
> View attachment 427633
> View attachment 427634
> ...


Awesome! Are you keeping a jumping spider in there? I really like epsicia plants.

I have kept    both, they grow well in humid environments with decent amount of light. Look at JoshsFrogs for bromeliads. Theres some really small sp. that could probably fit in an 8x8x12”. Jewel orchids are also really easy to propagate, you just have to cut it, root in water and replant before too long. The already rooted half will pop out a new growth point or maybe 2 if your lucky.


----------



## kadupul (Aug 30, 2022)

Thank you! There had been a jumper in it, but unfortunately she has passed away. When her daughter is old enough she'll take up residence in it. I've got a bigger viv, but it's currently in a battle against thrips so I didn't post pics. Would you say that jewel orchids are similar to tradescantia?


----------



## me and my Ts (Aug 30, 2022)

kadupul said:


> Thank you! There had been a jumper in it, but unfortunately she has passed away. When her daughter is old enough she'll take up residence in it. I've got a bigger viv, but it's currently in a battle against thrips so I didn't post pics. Would you say that jewel orchids are similar to tradescantia?


No, they take a lot longer to grow and are a little more sensitive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 31, 2022)

kadupul said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love my bio-active terrariums and I'm always looking for new plants to try. It would also be nice to know what to avoid. I'd like to hear about the following:
> Less mainstream yet successful plants? Underrated classics? Plants that you wouldn't even wish on you worst enemies? Please share all!
> ...


Hello! My background is in horticulture, so what I would say is that recommendations kinda depends on the type of environment your setting up and designing, level of moisture, soil type used, Are you putting live animals in them? What level of lighting will it receive? Level of ventilation? Etc. lots of factors that go in to selecting plants for a particular build. I usually build off of a plant type theme like an orchid build I’m about to start, or an epiphytic fern build, or an in situ build, bromeliad, moss, etc.


----------



## kadupul (Aug 31, 2022)

Smotzer said:


> Hello! My background is in horticulture, so what I would say is that recommendations kinda depends on the type of environment your setting up and designing, level of moisture, soil type used, Are you putting live animals in them? What level of lighting will it receive? Level of ventilation? Etc. lots of factors that go in to selecting plants for a particular build. I usually build off of a plant type theme like an orchid build I’m about to start, or an epiphytic fern build, or an in situ build, bromeliad, moss, etc.


I just meant any plants that do well in the terrarium setting. If you'd like recommend some plants for a more specific sort of terrarium, my spider's tank has a drainage layer, sphag based soil with hardwood chips mixed in, isopod frass, screened top, and I usually let a little bit of water sit in the drainage layer. I'm not sure what the best way is to measure humidity and lighting levels, but it does use a plant specific Fluval hood. My tank's theme has somehow turned into neon colored plants, but I like more natural colors too.


----------



## kadupul (Sep 22, 2022)

@me and my Ts I got a jewel orchid as you'd suggested. I hope Ludisia discolor is a one that does well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts (Sep 22, 2022)

kadupul said:


> @me and my Ts I got a jewel orchid as you'd suggested. I hope Ludisia discolor is a one that does well!
> View attachment 429253


Looks great! I hope it does well, maybe you’ll be able to get a Hylus species to keep in there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## regalpaws (Sep 23, 2022)

I keep lots of different pothos; cebu blues, scindapsus truebii, scindapsus exotica. Cebu blues do super well for me in my jumper enclosures and they really vine out. Recently I started using cebu blues with Epipremnum aureum or the neon pothos and it makes for a super neat varying contrast in colors!! I have a small Monstera adansonii clipping as well and even it is doing great in a little 8"x5"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

